# History channel strikes again.



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Why on earth did the History Channel select Tom Selleck to narrate "The Navy Seals". At least it was nice to listen to a little History instead of the usual Public Relations/ Recruitment Rah Rah. Notice they took the time to search out UDT folks that had turned SEAL for most of the interviewees. Kind of swept me over with a wave of nostalgia, Rudy, Big M, Moki, etc.....Best part was when they mentioned that UDT 11 had 0 losses, UDT 12 had 1 loss, and UDT 13 had 3 losses for the entire time in NAM. SEAL TEAM 1 took the most followed by SEAL TEAM 2. For outfits that ran at least 80% contact during a tour, ......well......even Dessert Storm had more causalities. Sobering!!!!!:star:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't believe anything the TV airs ,, most of the news is BS to ,, I like to hear it first hand or from some one I know that knows what they are talking about .


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

My father which past on thirteen months ago was u.d.t. 11.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

What's wrong with Tom Selleck, you don't like him? I like him. 

The Seal Teams are being used way different from the past, even from the Vietnam era. 
There are also more and larger teams from before, got to keep them working.
They are being used more as regular troops and for political purposes now. 
Casualties have to go way up from when they performed their intended missions.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> What's wrong with Tom Selleck, you don't like him? I like him.
> 
> The Seal Teams are being used way different from the past, even from the Vietnam era.
> There are also more and larger teams from before, got to keep them working.
> ...


Tom Selleck is about the only "out of the closet" rightwinger left in Weirdland .... he actually believes in 2A Rights ... Who do you want Marc Harmon - running around pretending he was a Marine sniper?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> I don't believe anything the TV airs ,, most of the news is BS to ,, I like to hear it first hand or from some one I know that knows what they are talking about .


Targetshooter, you will just have to trust me when I tell you that the folks I mentioned "Know what they are talking about"!

baldman, my condolences.

What was Tom Selleck's role on Magnum P I again? Apparently that was close enough, that he was selected to narrate the History Channel's Documentary on "The Navy SEALs" . Apparently Lloyd Bridges wasn't available. (link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_Hunt )

But I'll give the History Channel BZ's, it was refreshing to actually hear some of the related History.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

Well when you host a show one requirement is a little talent and Selleck has that in spades !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I've heard Selleck voice a few natural history shows and I thought he did a fine job. Only person I might want to hear more would be Sam Elliot.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> Tom Selleck is about the only "out of the closet" rightwinger left in Weirdland .... he actually believes in 2A Rights ... Who do you want Marc Harmon - running around pretending he was a Marine sniper?


Harmon wasn't a Marine Sniper? Say it ain't so! Michael Obama was on this week, ruined the the show!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Tom Selleck is a great choice for any Narrative job that needs done, I don't care if its a Tampon add.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Now if folks could take the time to watch the documentary, perhaps we could have a little more in-depth discussion. JMHO.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

M118lr thank you sir.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, baldman. Hope you managed to break the code of silence and glean a little insight. But if you didn't, don't judge to harshly. Those folk's have a tendency to shelter those they care about, and it's not their responsibility to ruin other's Story Book World's. It is better to leave this world while those that you care about can still follow the dream...........JMHO. It is a Fathers responsibility to make the world a better place for those that come after them. Once again, JMHO.


----------

